# Some of the best info on xingyiquan, on the web, is back up



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2015)

The original Emptyflower.com was a creation of the late David DeVere (he was a Hollywood-based designer and a student of Xingyiquan). David DeVere created incredibly informative pages about xingyiquan that were part of Emptyflower. Around 2008/2009 the page was sold and became Emptyflower.net, but the info about xingyiquan did not go with the page. Emptyflower.net is now gone as well, what came out of all of this was a site called Rum Soaked Fist. RSF Post on David DeVere

The Ottawa Chinese Martial Arts Association has reposted David DeVere's Xingyi pages and they are very good. For those that are interested the link to get there is below


Emptyflower

Many thanks to the Ottawa Chinese Martial Arts Association for reposting this. And thank you to David DeVere for sharing his knowledge of XIngyiquan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Xue for posting this for all of us!


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you very much, Xue Sheng.

Xingyiquan is one of kung fu's wonderful little secrets. It's such a minimalist art yet so all-encompassing in all its forms. I've bookmarked the link for recreational reading later in class. 

Cheers,
Ally


----------



## mograph (Feb 23, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> Xingyiquan is one of kung fu's wonderful little secrets.


It's probably still a secret, not very popular because its forms can be so *boring* to watch ...
... if we don't know what to watch for. 

Personally, I like watching the power. It seems to be the _*how*_, not the *what,* that I like about watching Xingyiquan.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 23, 2015)

mograph said:


> It's probably still a secret, not very popular because its forms can be so *boring* to watch ...
> ... if we don't know what to watch for.
> 
> Personally, I like watching the power. It seems to be the _*how*_, not the *what,* that I like about watching Xingyiquan.


That's true. It's such a no-frills style, but it's direct and overly aggressive and I can appreciate that.


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 18, 2015)

Here is a full version of the site put up by the admin of Rum Soaked Fist after DeVere's passing.

Konghua Xingyiquan


----------

